# Denon DVD-A1UDCI Universal BD Player: Official Thread



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

This player has some serious credentials and is at the top of the range of the Denon BD players but costing $4500 :yikes:













































*Advanced Features* 
 Universal disc player that also plays Super Audio CD and DVD-Audio 
 Use of DENON LINK to achieve the world’s first jitter-free transmission of digital audio via HDMI 
 The world’s first fully balanced transmission of 2-channel analog sound in a universal player with Blu-ray 
* Construction * 
 Vibration-resistant design with Direct Mechanical Ground Construction 
 Advanced S.V.H. Mechanism featuring quiet, vibration-free environment for extreme accuracy in reading signals from disc 
 7-block structure for thorough protection from mutual interference caused by electricity or magnetic fields 
 *Quality Audio *
 Discrete Devices for ultimate performance in each circuit block (Dynamic Discrete Surround Circuit-HD) 
 Advanced AL32 Processing Multi Channel, to bring out the optimum performance of HD Audio 
 32 bit/192 kHz differential D/A converters for 7.1 + 2 channels 
 Multi-channel support from DENON's proprietary Compressed Audio Restorer function (2 Channel for MP3/WMA, Mutli Channel for Dolby Digital/DTS) 
 “A/V Pure Direct”, for separated output of audio and video from the HDMI port (Equipped with 2 HDMI output ports) 
 Dolby Pro Logic IIx and DTS Neo:6 decoding, in addition to Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio 
 Fully balanced signal processing for separate stereo circuit (with dedicated 32 bit differential D/A converter) 
 HDCD decoder for best sound quality from HDCD encoded CDs 
 *Quality Video *
 DENON’s High Picture Quality Circuitry, to enhance enjoyment of existing DVDs (REALTA) 
 Digital Noise Reduction, to optimise effects for both SD (from DVD and BD) and HD (from BD) content 
 1080/24p output, to bring out the full quality of film 
 DENON Pixel Image Correction (D.P.I.C.), for more natural correction of curved lines 
 “Dual HD Video Circuit”, capable of outputting HD Video through both HDMI and Component output 
 The world’s first player equipped with “Vertical Stretch” function (supporting Cinema Scope Aspect) 
 “Source Direct”, for faithful output of disc content resolution 
 Two HDMI outputs for simultaneous transmission of HD video and audio signals (Ver.1.3a with Deep Color, High Bit-Rate Audio Output) 
 *User Friendly * 
 Easy, uniform operation with A/V Receiver via GUI (Graphical User Interface) 
 “BONUSVIEW” function 
 Supports “BD-Live” ready 
 Supports HDMI Control (Consumer Electronics Control) 
 Comes with remote control unit with backlit buttons for easy operation in the dark 
 *Others * 
 Supports DivX file playback (Ver. 6) 
 Supports SD memory cards and multiple file formats (MP3, WMA, JPEG) 
 *Color Variations *
 Premium Silver 
 Black

Is anyone tempted here to buy this player, now say $5000 on a processor or amp but a BD spinner?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Denon DVD-A1UDCI Universal BD Player*

Makes the oppo look like a killer deal, doesn't it. Maybe Denon should just sell faceplates?

Don't get me wrong, Denon makes great products, but they are starting to go down the Bose/Monster cable road for value proposition. Lest we forget the $500 ethernet cable?: http://gadgets.boingboing.net/2008/06/22/amazon-reader-review.html


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Denon DVD-A1UDCI Universal BD Player*

A test was held recently blind testing Video (1080P 24hz ) and Audio (Bitstream) via HDMI and there was the big Denon, Oppo, PS3 and Sony 350S and the $200 sony came out top, but all really agreed they could not really say which was which player, as they are all very similar with BD spec...

To me the Oppo is the best money I have spent on a player, as it just does everything so well :whistling:


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: Denon DVD-A1UDCI Universal BD Player*

Denon DVD and Bluray players have always been nuts expensive. A lot of the time they are over kill and offer a lot of features that should be kept in the prepro or AVR. Their new big feature is the Denon Link 4th which claims to be able to eliminate judder (or is it jitter?). Of course you have to pair it with a top end Denon receiver to get that benefit. In doing do, and using the Denon Link and HDMI, you don't really need the high end DACs, the Advanced AL32 processing, the HDCD, Dolby and DTS decoders, analog outputs, and possibly the video upconversion depending on the receiver.

The Denon Link 4th will be obsoleted by HDMI 1.4 which has the clock sync feature.

I'm not saying that the DVD-A1UDCI is not a great player, it is, it's just ovekill. Most of the features are most useful if you're using older equipment (ie: DAC, balanced audio, upconversion, etc). You would still be better off buying an ultra high end $4000 AVR or go separates. Then pair it with an Oppo universal BD player if you need the SACD and/or DVD-Audio support. Otherwise a PS3 works well. Of course if you make $4500/hour then the price isn't really an issue.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Denon DVD-A1UDCI Universal BD Player*

Agreed, the big Denon is overkill and tbh overpriced this time round, I have owned Denon flagship players in the past and there build quality has always been impressive but I just do not think this price tag can be justified


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Denon DVD-A1UDCI Universal BD Player*

I agree for the most part. While I think the Denon players are overpriced for what they are, I think their SSP's are fantastic. I recently got the AVP-A1HDCI pre/pro and while it carries a higher price tag compared to many pre/pros and receivers, the value in the unit far surpasses the cost.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Denon DVD-A1UDCI Universal BD Player*

I agree the processor is more than worth it's price tag and they have always made exceptional products...


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Denon DVD-A1UDCI Universal BD Player*

Way overpriced, but way good too, with dynamite construction (in & out).

* http://hometheatermag.com/discplayers/denon_dvd-a1udci_universal_blu-ray_player/

** And this: http://www.areadvd.de/lm/AV_Hardware/test_cinemikedenondvda1ud.shtml
--> Like they said, a Masterpiece!


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Denon DVD-A1UDCI Universal BD Player*



Lordoftherings said:


> Way overpriced, but way good too, with dynamite construction (in & out).
> 
> * http://hometheatermag.com/discplayers/denon_dvd-a1udci_universal_blu-ray_player/
> 
> ...


I have always liked Denon products and they are certainly over engineered and have always performed well, even the 2500T that I owned was built like a tank...I know from statements of people who own the A1UD they love it, and the Denon Link 4 offers very low levels of jitter and as a CD spinner it also performs exceedingly well, I'm sure that dealers will be offering good discounts to customers who are looking at players in that price range anyway...


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Denon DVD-A1UDCI Universal BD Player*

Hi John,

I agree with you.

* Now, I've been into a big discussion recently about "Jitter".
And according to some 'ditto' experts, Jitter is not that important anymore, cause you can get a cheap player with low jitter anyway. And they even say that you cannot listen to the difference in jitter between two players! So, Jitter is irrelevant.

Any thoughts?

** Oh by the way, the same for "Damping Factor"; it is an irrelevant spec.

*** Personally, I thought that "Jitter" & "Damping Factor" were important specs, 
but according to some people in the know, it is not.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Denon DVD-A1UDCI Universal BD Player*

As far as certain tests have shown jitter does play an important part especially when it comes to HDMI as there is no audio clock and the signal is just embedded in the video signal, that is why companies like Arcam have concentrated on solutions to reduce this, in popular HiFi magazines in the UK, specs have been listed showing the best and worst offenders for Jitter levels, some examples below...

*Jitter with SPDIF input:*
15ps DCS Scarlatti (£18k)
37ps Pioneer SC-LX81 
40ps Cambridge DACMagic
183ps Yamaha RX-V3900
250ps Denon 2500/AVP-A1
470ps Onkyo TX-NR906
485ps Audiolab 8000AP
560ps Denon 3808A 
740ps Yamaha DSP-Z11

*Jitter with HDMI input:*
50ps Pioneer SC-LX81 
2200ps Denon 2500/AVP-A1 
3700ps Denon 3808A 
3860ps Onkyo TX-NR906
7660ps Yamaha RX-V3900
8490ps Audiolab 8000AP

Ref to damping I know that HiFi companies concentrate on good solutions to Isolate the CD drives with better damping so that can also play an important factor in overall quality of optical drives...I suppose you can look at lots of quoted figures saying this is better than X product, but my opinion is you need to evaluate what sounds good in your system with your ears being the best measuring device.

An example is I know different but subs that have been tested and show higher levels of distortion it does not mean the ones with lower levels sound best, M&K subs sound superb but compared to products from SVS which have seriously low distortion levels, I prefer the sound that M&K subs produce although they do show much higher levels of distortion :huh:



Lordoftherings said:


> Hi John,
> 
> I agree with you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Denon DVD-A1UDCI Universal BD Player*

Thanks John for the specs. But that's it, they are only specs.

* By the way, I'm aware too of these from What Hi*Fi? and other mags from the UK.
My Rotel RCD-971 has also a very low "Jitter" figure.

But here in America (USA), people are not into these specs at all; they say (some) that you cannot hear it in actual listening blind tests (see Audioholics forums).

And by "Damping Factor", I meant from Power amplifiers or A/V receivers.
You know, has to do with control of the drivers from your speakers.
Again, they say (some) that because of the speaker's x-overs (parts & specs value), 
wiring, and built of the drivers, this spec is useless.

** I wonder what Mr. Kal Rubinson would have to say about these two subjects (Jitter & Damping Factor)?
*** Or any other expert for that matter.

))) Here's another review: @ http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/transports/high-definition-dvd-players-hd-dvd-blu-ray/dvd-a1udci

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Denon DVD-A1UDCI Universal BD Player*

I dont disagree at all Bob and think your right, I would rather demo kit in my system than trust specs that say X is better than Y... a lot of this is subjective and blind tests prove that.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Denon DVD-A1UDCI Universal BD Player*



Lordoftherings said:


> Thanks John for the specs. But that's it, they are only specs.
> 
> * By the way, I'm aware too of these from What Hi*Fi? and other mags from the UK.
> My Rotel RCD-971 has also a very low "Jitter" figure.
> ...


I do not purport to be an expert when it comes to technical issues but here's my take. Both of these factors can have an influence on the sound and, therefore, are not always irrelevant. OTOH, the vast majority of mainstream solid-state amplifiers today have damping factors in well in excess of sufficient and huge DFs are more interesting as insights into design (or marketing) than predictors of sound. Almost the same holds for jitter. There are terrible devices still but the little I have read about subjective assessment suggests that most devices are near or below the problem levels.

Overall, I find these specs less useful as predictors of sound performance than as clues in a post-hoc investigation to explain the sound.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Denon DVD-A1UDCI Universal BD Player*

Thanks for your input Kal :T


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Denon DVD-A1UDCI Universal BD Player*

Yeah, Thanks Mr. Rubinson for this enlightening input.

* I am very pleased from what you just said. :thankyou:

** And as usual Kal, :yourock:


----------

